# Skinny frog feeding problems



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a very skinny azureus frog. I got him as a froglett and since then he's just never grown. admittedly I messed up some cultures and he got a bit skinny last week but now that my cultures are busting out he seems to not want to eat. He comes running after I spray because he knows that means feeding time and he'll suck up a few flies here and there. However, since he's so skinny I made sure to feed a lot so that he can have some to munch on between feedings. I even put some banana slices in to create a couple of feeding stations for him. I've watched flies crawl on him and he still wont eat them. It's like he's only interested in the main pouring of dusted flies. I even tried to get him to eat some grubs but still no interest. For the most part he sits on the same wet rock and doesn't hunt. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Flint8062 (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry to say i had the same thing happen to me with 3 Azureus froglets I was growing out, I had purchased 5 total non related and within 3 months three were dead. I even seperated them, feeding stations the whole bit and still one died first and about month and a half later the other two died the same night. everyone said do fecals but since they were not even eating there were no fecal matter to even do fecals. It was very sad to see them waste away like that and to see the ffs win the game, The remaining two are fat rolly polly and eating like there is no tomorrow, I just hope I have a pair.
I hope yours recovers good luck.

Dave


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

How old is the froglet?
Sometimes they just do not make it, esp if they are not growing.
Could be just something wrong internally or if the parents first time to breed will happen more often.
At least that is my experience with my auratus first clutches.

-Beth


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I found him dead this morning. Poor guy didn't even have enough energy to get somewhere comfy he just died face first in the dirt. It must have been a genetic thing because my other azureus in the same tank is fat and happy.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

o man... sorry, that sucks..


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

The same thing is happening with one of my cobalts. I got 2 at the same time and they were the same age. It's been since Feb and one grew normally while the other didn't. 
I feed him twice a day but, like yours, he only eats a few from the initial pour. 
My hunch is that it is a genetic defect...I have absolutely no evidence to back this up. It just seems to me that if it were sick, then the other frog would have gotten sick too. 
I'm considering euthanasia for this frog because it's getting difficult(time wise) to be sure he is fed twice a day.
Sorry you lost the frog. Thanks for sharing your experience....


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Have the same problem guys..

When I bought these two.. they where similar in size. Look at them now..



















The small guy also only eats a few flies when I first throw them in, and sits in same area most of the time. I don't think it will make it 

EDIT: It's hard to see the size difference.. but the skinny one is about half the size


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow !

Are you dusting every feeding?

Are your suppliments, especially Vitamins, less than a year old?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

The big guy gets fed less now.. but yes, I dust every feeding.. switch off between Rep-Cal's Herptivite and Calcium. Both jars where bought a few months back..

I bought four frogs.. it's the only one that's doing so bad. The three other ones are all similar in size, they've all grown a lot since i bought them. The little one has only gotten skinnier?!

I watch him eat a few flies every time I feed it.. but it just doesn't hunt. The other guys will destroy everything in sight.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Seperate the skinny one right away....get him his own viv.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

First thing I did, it has been in it's own enclosure for almost a month now.

EDIT: I have two azureus in a 30G CUBE, and the two tinc's are in seperate 7-10G cubes.
I'm actually in the process of setting up a 18x18x24 ZooMed for the two tincs.. but don't think I'm going to put the skinny one in it.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My cobalt that looked the same ended up dieing a few days ago. I think it was because I got too busy to feed twice a day.


----------

